
Eric Schmidt struggled to answer a Google interview question - ohjeez
http://qz.com/846339/alphabet-chairman-eric-schmidt-struggled-to-answer-a-google-interview-question/
======
dudul
The problem is that startups were eager to follow Google's lead and introduce
such dumb questions into their process, but seems to not be that eager to drop
them.

In my limited XP, 1 out of 3 interviews includes these idiotic brain teasers.

My guilty pleasure when it happens to me: toy with the interviewer until
he/she gets the hint that I won't play the game. Interviewer: "How many tennis
balls can you fit in a 1-meter cube box?" Me for the next 15 minutes "What's
the color of the box? What's the material the box is made of? Can I deflate or
crush the balls? What's the brand of the balls? Do I have to put a lid on the
box? Am I on Earth or on the moon? etc etc"

~~~
ohjeez
To be fair, Google didn't start this. I encountered the same sort of questions
at Microsoft in 1987.

~~~
grzm
I've heard of these types of questions referred to as Microsoft-type
questions.

